# Dubai Blackout !



## Bahraini Spirit (Dec 14, 2002)

Not good, we had it last summer and it was due to a fault in a substation of Alba and it overwhelmed the National Network. The GCC grid should help get rid of those blackouts.


----------



## smussuw (Feb 1, 2004)

Guess what, Dubai and Abu Dhabi are isolated they arent even electricity connected.


----------



## metroreporter (Apr 10, 2005)

But even the grid can come with problems. Like the NYC power outage, it was b/c of some meltdown in the Midwest, which overloaded some junk in like Canada, and then went on to burn out NYC. Thank God, the West Coast is isolated. But then we don't get power if our system goes out. So there's both good and bad. But money-wise, there's more money to be made in the grid b/c companies can sell or buy power in accordance with the usage in their respective areas. But they can also screw up the grid if they mess up with the maintenance, logistics, or anything else of their own power plants.


----------



## Bahraini Spirit (Dec 14, 2002)

Dubai counts the cost of massive power failure 
DUBAI: Dubai, making great strides toward being the region's tourism and financial hub, suffered a hard blow from a power blackout on Thursday that incurred losses of tens of millions of dollars, newspapers reported.

The massive blackout, caused by a technical failure, paralysed the booming emirate, disrupting mobile phone lines, water distribution, port and airport activities and traffic, as well as businesses, banks and the stock market.

The cut lasted a little over four hours in most parts of Dubai, but took nine hours to be restored in some areas, as the humid desert emirate sizzled with temperatures of around 40C.

"For business, it was a bad day. Dubai's residents could have lost in excess of 268.46 million dirhams ($73m) in potential business," estimates published yesterday showed.

Eisa Abdul Fattah Kazim, director general of Dubai Financial Market, said Dubai's share market cancelled deals and suspended trading shortly after opening on Thursday as communications between investors and brokers snapped.

"The market estimated a loss of about 20m dirhams," according to an official statement.

"In Dubai Financial Market records, Wednesday's last quotes will be the closing prices of all stocks," said Jamal Al Khadshar, DFM market development manager.

The blackout particularly affected the banking sector, as the disruption of telephone lines and computer links hindered transactions. ATM and credit card networks were down for hours.

Airline sources said that at least two flights were cancelled and 11 others delayed at the Dubai International Airport.


----------



## AltinD (Jul 15, 2004)

smussuw said:


> Guess what, Dubai and Abu Dhabi are isolated they arent even electricity connected.


I graduated in Electrical Enginering, and I can say that the biggest problem Dubai faces, is not increase in consumption, but the fact that the power grid is isolated. 

They must integrate NOW not only all Emirates powergrids but all of GCC.

Electricity is a very tricky one, just a small flactuation somewhere, maybe two power lines blown by the wind and comming near eachother, may create a avalange effect and overhelm, even shotdown the entire network, especially if it is isolated. 

INTEGRATE THE POWER GRIDS *NOW*!!!


----------



## smussuw (Feb 1, 2004)

^

I think they will finish it for the UAE this year and for the GCC in 2007.


----------



## AltinD (Jul 15, 2004)

That's a god news.


----------



## dubaiflo (Jan 3, 2005)

indeed.
if they now would only remove those power lines near the marina,jlt...


----------



## AltinD (Jul 15, 2004)

^ Forget about that, it is extremely expensive to do that.


----------



## Dubai_Boy (May 21, 2003)

Yet another blackout in certain areas of Dubai + the whole of ras al khaimah , people are staying in hotels for free


----------



## AltinD (Jul 15, 2004)

Not here in Bur Dubai


----------



## expat_marla (Feb 22, 2005)

who was it early on that insisted that the notion of a blackout was a conspiracy?

truly, i feel your pain, those of you enduring or having endured a blackout. several years back in chicago, there was a major failure during an extremely hot period of the summer. power was out for perhaps 1-3 days? it was bloody awful.


----------



## dubaiflo (Jan 3, 2005)

1-3 days...
imagine a 1-3 days blackout in dubai...you would simply die in the summer...!!


----------



## den2dxb (Sep 18, 2004)

dubaiflo said:


> indeed.
> if they now would only remove those power lines near the marina,jlt...


Couldn't agree with you more! They must go! Talk about an eye sore. Not to mention the health risks. I just arrived, drove to Ibn Battuta Mall...and my gosh, they're UGLY! Reminded me of Buffalo, NY. Truely, I would think that it would affect investors...end users for sure. I know I wouldn't live around them! Even if the property was free...well, maybe for free  

As far as expense is concerned, well, look at the long term picture. To me, it makes too much sense to move them. Bottom line, I, or anyone else I know, won't buy anything around them.


----------



## Dubai-King (Apr 17, 2005)

Thank God I didn't have my surgery on Thursday.


----------



## Dubai-Lover (Jul 4, 2004)

i think hospitals have back-up power aggregates for cases like these


----------



## Dubai-King (Apr 17, 2005)

True, but my surgery would be in a clinic, not a hospital. :crazy:


----------

